# Mashed Potatoes -- One Very Good Way



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

(WONDERFULLY LIGHT and FLUFFY)
*MASHED POTATOES 
*

Not to let the cat out of the bag or anything, but this is more by way of a very brief, technical primer than a recipe. 
_*
Know your friends: *_

• Butter, butter and more butter.

• Dairy - Whole milk, 1/2 and 1/2, and cream, whether singly or in combination. Also, you may replace some of the preceding with sour cream. Did you see low fat milk mentioned? Me neither.

• You need one of three pieces to make good mashed potatoes. Each of them makes for a different texture. Anyway: Ricer; Food Mill; or, Masher. Ricers make the smoothest, lightest, most elegant mashed potatoes. Masher leave some lumps, and the finished product is more substantial and "home style." Food mills kind of split the difference, tending towards ricers for smoothness, and mashers in weight.

_*Know your enemies: *_

• Keep your food processor, your blender, your electric beater and your stand mixer away from dem spuds. Overworked mashed potatoes are starchy-gummy. They are to be eschewed (gesundheit!).

• Dry. Dry is bad. Use plenty of dairy. 
*
MASHED POTATOES *
(The Recipe)

• 2 lbs Russet or Yukon Gold potatoes
• 1/2 cup milk, or 1/2 cup half and half. Alternatively, mix them; or, use heavy cream; or, replace a couple of tbs with milk or cream with sour cream or yogurt
• 1/2 stick (4 tbs, 1/4 cup) butter
• salt
• freshly ground white or black pepper
• (Optional) A little freshly grated nutmeg
• (Optional) Minced chives; scallion tops; or garlic scape, aka "garlic chives," aka "Chinese chives"
• (Optional) A little truffle oil or salt
_*
Technique:*_

Peel the potatoes. Cut small potatoes into four roughly equal pieces, medium potatoes into six pieces, and large potatoes into eight pieces.

Note 1: _The purpose of cutting the spuds, rather than cooking whole is to cook everything evenly._

Cover the potatoes with cold water. Let them soak for a minute or two, the water will become cloudy. Drain the water and replace it with fresh. If the water clouds again after another minute, repeat one more time.

Drain the potatoes, and put them in a pot large enough to hold about twice the amount. Add enough fresh water to cover by an inch. Salt the water so that it's roughly the same salinity as sea-water.

Note 2: _You can use whatever salt you like. However, be aware that for boiling and steaming salt is salt. Anything other than ordinary table salt is needless expense. _

Note 3: _As a general rule, a level of saltiness similar to sea-water is correct for boiling and/or steaming any vegetable; and also correct for boiling pasta. _

Put the potatoes over a medium-high flame and bring them to a boil. Reduce the heat to either a low boil or hot simmer and cover. Cook the potatoes until they're easily pierced and/or broken with a fork - about 10 minutes.

Remove the pan from the stove. Drain the potatoes.

If ricing, rice. If using a food mill, mill. If mashing, don't mash.

Return the pot to the stove over a low fire. If the potatoes remain unprocessed allow them to steam for a minute or two to get the excess water off the spuds and out of the pan.

Add the milk and/or cream (hold off on the sourcream, if using), and allow the milk to heat. For this purpose, you want potatoes that are not soupy but are just stiff enough to hold their shape, and this recipe should get you right to that point or at least very close. Remember, you can always add more milk later, if you feel the potatoes are too stiff.

Add the butter, in pieces no larger than a tbs and allow to soften.

Reduce the heat to very low. Add the yogurt or sour cream if using.

If the potatoes weren't riced or milled, mash them now. Mash a few times, then use your masher to stir to incorporate. Work the masher around the pan, alternately mashing and stirring. You want an ultimate texture that floats between lumpy and grainy. You definitely do not want to mash the potatoes to smoothness, because they will be overworked and pasty.

If the potatoes were riced or milled, you need only mix them well enough to fully incorporate the dairy and butter.

Once the potatoes are mashed and/or the butter and milk are completely mixed in, add a few turns from the pepper mill, and a little salt and mix them in with a fork. Taste and adjust for salt and consistency. Mashed potatoes can take a lot of salt. If the potatoes are stiff and/or heavy, add a little more milk or cream.

Note 4: _If using truffle salt, be careful not to overuse it. Plan on using regular salt as well._

If using, add the chopped chives or scallion top, any herbs, and the truffle oil.

Before plating, do a final and "taste and adjust."

Note 5: _The whole "taste and adjust" thing is one of the biggest separating good cooks from... well... _

The above recipe is my original creation. If you wish to share it you have my permission to do so as long as you credit it to me, Boar D. Laze. I'd consider it a kindness if you would also mention my website, www.cookfoodgood.com where this recipe is also posted.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi BDL, love the technique.  You forgot to mention how much butter to use in your ingredient list.

I've also found good results steaming the potatoes instead of boiling.  I add water about halfway up the potatoes and steam covered until all water is absorbed.  Salting becomes a little trickier in this instance - less is better and season further when adding the cream.  For even further flavor I steam the potatoes in vegetable or chicken broth.

I recently heard a method of cooking the potatoes in milk rather than water.  I'm curious but doubtful of this method, any experience with it?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I actually prefer the flavor of the potato cooked whole in the jacket. Doesn't get so watered out. Is trickier to cook them evenly though.


----------



## chefguy (Nov 16, 2009)

good, what kind of potato masher you prefer?


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

Thanks for posting BDL!

   Since you made mention of mashed potatoes in the other thread I was wondering if you were going to post anything,  Mashed potatoes are a funny thing...when they're not overworked they can be so scrumptious.  But overworked they seem to be an unwanted accompaniment on the plate.

   I make my mashed very similar to the way you describe.  I actually made some at work today and wrestled with the thought of bringing in my ricer, but decided I had enough to do already.  So a nice light mash did the trick...with a little truffle oil.

   One thing I can never get over is the amount of salt that's needed for mashed potatoes.  I always undersalt/taste about three times before reaching the desired level.  Taste, Taste, Taste!

  thanks for posting!
  dan


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Koukouvagia said:


> You forgot to mention how much butter to use in your ingredient list.


Oops.

Love your variations. And the others' too.

Never cooked the potatoes in milk.

BDL


----------



## kirstens (Jul 3, 2009)

BDL, great recipe. Do you ever add cheese, say some freshly grated parmesan? Nice website too.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

KirstenS said:


> Do you ever add cheese, say some freshly grated parmesan?


It has happened. And on more than one occasion.

BDL


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

THAT DOES IT BDL!

Consider this "constructive notice" that I am seriously considering filing suit for "Obstruction of Culinary Education" due to your failure to PUBLISH!/img/vbsmilies/smilies/talker.gif


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

> Note 1: _The purpose of cutting the spuds, rather than cooking whole is to cook everything evenly._
> 
> Note 2: _You can use whatever salt you like. However, be aware that for boiling and steaming salt is salt. Anything other than ordinary table salt is needless expense. _
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting that recipe BDL... and those "Notes" are exactly what separates amazing cook books from.... well..../img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## mrsound (Feb 26, 2010)

phatch said:


> I actually prefer the flavor of the potato cooked whole in the jacket. Doesn't get so watered out. Is trickier to cook them evenly though.


I also prefer cooking the potato whole rather than cutting them into pieces. And I don't like it overcooked.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

phatch said:


> I actually prefer the flavor of the potato cooked whole in the jacket. Doesn't get so watered out. Is trickier to cook them evenly though.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

BDL - great menu and instructions - thankyou. Plus the humour adds flavour /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif I rice if I have the time. Superior result. Like to add egg yolk to it as well, just before serving - forget the salmonella.

By Koukouvagia


> _This is how my mother taught me to cook potatoes for mash or potato salads. I agree it tastes better although it's a bit of work to remove the skin when they're hot. For a very special occassion I have been known to use bottled water to cook the potatoes in.
> _


Koukou - i was taught the same. My mother went nuts one day when I peeled,chopped and boiled them for her best known salad, Rassols, whereas her method, which does taste better I freely admit, is done as you describe. Burnt fingers are a part of it for sure. She remade the whole thing. She was so cross for a normally placid person. So if I am cooking with her, I do it her way. This was many many moons ago, but it feels like yesterday. If its in my kitchen, welllll...my way!!

P.S. I tried to quote KKV's message this into my post but for some reason it wouldn't go...think my computer must be having a bad day


----------



## indianfoodandy (Jan 31, 2010)

Has anybody else ever mixed a raw egg into mashed potatoes - it's very good

Andy


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

indianfoodandy said:


> Has anybody else ever mixed a raw egg into mashed potatoes - it's very good
> 
> Andy


Yes, infact DC Sunshine posted that right above your post.


----------



## gerdosh (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks for the recipes--this looks good. You are using 4 Tbsp butter for 4-5 serving, just the right amount giving nearly 1 Tbsp per serving. Not overly rich but with plenty of butter flavor. I also saute some minced garlic (half to 1 clove for 4 servings) just for a few seconds that I mix in with other ingredients: garlic mashed potatoes. To minimize cleanup work,I use a simple hand masher.


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

How you cook the potatoes is a matter of preferrence.  Some like them boiled, others steamed or baked.  I pressure-steam my potatoes with the jackets on in the pressure cooker, rather than boiling.  They don't ever become waterlogged.  Skins slip right off,  or if they are new potatoes,  I might leave the skins on for "dirty spuds".  Texture and consistency is excellent.  I use a food mill.  I agree that mashed potatoes should never be put in a food processor or beat to a fare-thee-well with a mixer.  My MIL was proud of her "whipped" potatoes.  Like eating paste.  I warm the milk before adding it,  then stir in the room temp butter at the end.  mmm.  Making me hungry for some now.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

A couple of small thoughts from a small mind:

This was really written as a primer for people who haven't had good results with mash. Yet all of the comments are from people who already do very well thank you. Some of the alternatives offered make for a very different product, like egg -- which changes light and fluffy to rich and substantial -- while others are variations on the flavor profile. They're all wonderful.

The ratio of views to comments is pretty high. So, I'm hoping that less experienced cooks absorb the basic Ten Commandments of mashed potatoes: 
Don't overwork.
Salt AND pepper.
Season in layers.
Don't undersalt.
Don't oversalt.
Onion family is good family
Lighten with milk or cream.
Not too much liquid -- Don't make them too soupy.
Enough liquid -- Don't make them too dry.
Taste and adjust.
BDL


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

More times than not, a few cloves of garlic, peeled and halved, find their way into the potato water.

When I mash, I use one of my favorite kitchen tools:



Both the egg beater and the masher are from my wife's grandfather's kitchen. The egg beater is older, the masher fairly modern.

mjb.


----------



## coulis-o (Jan 23, 2010)

rather than boiling the potatoes in plain salted water they can be cooked in stock to add additional flavour to the mash. 


have tried cooking mash potato in milk the milk just burns don't do it.


apart from boiling the potatoes can also be steam cooked, good for when the stoves full.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Has anyone here tried smoking potatoes?  I've heard of it, couldn't be fussed doing it, but was wondering how and what amount of smoke would actually penetrate the potato.  I guess using new potatoes, little tiny ones, would be the best choice.

Curious.


----------



## cabosailor (Jun 5, 2009)

Hmmm, smoked mashed?

I suppose I would cook the potatos first and then put them into my stovetop smoker for say.... 10 min.  For a first attempt I would probably go with the ol'standby of hickory.  Perhaps garnish with chives and some bacon bits.

Rich


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I first encountered smoked potatoes at a demo by Seiji Yamamoto of RyGin in Tokyo. He used a poly-science "smoking gun" to smoke his spuds a la minute. He was preparing his signature Chateau RyuGin dish in which fried potatoes are smoked with walnut chips. The smoke flavor was mild, but edgy at the same time. I ended up buying one of these smoking guns (only $50 US) at the time. Great for small groups.Funny little warning.the smoking gun resembles the type of paraphernalia not usually used in a kitchen. These days anyway./img/vbsmilies/smilies/smoking.gif


----------



## coulis-o (Jan 23, 2010)

i have seen smoked mash potato made at the hotel restaurant smoked over dry rice, spices and herbs


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Smoked potatoes don't sound appealing to me.  I remember when one of the Top Chef contestants smoked potatoes during Restaurant Wars and got creamed for it.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Koukouvagia said:


> Smoked potatoes don't sound appealing to me. I remember when one of the Top Chef contestants smoked potatoes during Restaurant Wars and got creamed for it.


That's odd- I say that only because on MasterChef UK I saw a cook doing them and getting high praise for it. He ended up being the winner of the whole competition.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Like others mentioned here, I love the flavour of potatoes cooked in their skins. It really does make a difference. Peeling them is no problem if u hold them in a paper towel, and the skin just falls away.

Hi DC havnt been on site for a while,n dont have access to my friends anymore. Bin really busy and just popping in now n again to do some temporary moderating on the welcome forum while Ishbel's on holiday. Got tonight to myself tho, so im catching up


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

The only time I've smoked potatoes was on those occasions when I used the potato as a device for keeping a remote temperature probe in a specific location during a cook.  Of course I tasted the probe holder afterwards, and it wasn't very good.  But that was after it had been in the smoker many hours.  A light touch of smoke might be interesting.

mjb.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

The only time *I* ever smoked potatoes was when i forgot them, the water boiled away and the burnt potatoes stuck to the bottom of the pot smoked all the others. I don't recommend it.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

siduri said:


> The only time *I* ever smoked potatoes was when i forgot them, the water boiled away and the burnt potatoes stuck to the bottom of the pot smoked all the others. I don't recommend it.


Hmmm I think that is burnt, not smoked /img/vbsmilies/smilies/blushing.gif

The cook on the show did them for a short while only - I think they were jersey royals and he tea smoked (tea leaves, rice, sugar in foil package with holes poked into the top to let the smoke escape, heat the parcel in a covered metal steamer- could do it in a covered wok) smoke them for a short time only. I think it was 15 to 20 mins. Gotta get them off at just the right moment to serve. There seems to be a short window of time when they will taste well, and then if left too long, they will be...well, ready for the bin.

For me, I'd just add some smoked paprika.

P.S. Bughut - was wondering where you'd got to - great to see you back


----------



## deltadude (Dec 20, 2008)

I guess I missed this thread when it was active...

Excellent info.

I thought I would share what I use to mix mashed potatoes. A wooden handle dough whip, I got it for pizza dough, but I use it all the time for mashed potatoes. Its great, and very fast, we prefer a slightly rustic texture, but you can whip potatoes to a pretty smooth texture too. The shape allows you to work right in the pot you cooked the potatoes (water removed /img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif ), it will get down in the seam/corner. I haven't tried it on really large batches but for 2-8 people it works fine.

Give it a try, $ 7 or 8 bucks and if you shop as low as $5.


----------



## nikao (May 11, 2010)

Excellent guide.  I usually make my mashed potatoes with heavy cream and garlic.  They are really good with heavy cream if you aren't worried about too much fat in the mashed potatoes.  Chives is a good idea though.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2010)

this is great.


----------



## romona (May 15, 2010)

I thought I knew all about mashed potatoes!


----------

